# Graco gun filter mesh



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Am curious as to which Graco gun filters you all use when spraying different coatings- exterior walls, interior trim, exterior steel? I am refurbishing my supply.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

100 mesh for enamels (trim)
60 mesh for exteriors and interior. (siding, walls and ceilings.
100 mesh for cabinets. ( clears)


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't use any filters. I strain all my paints twice before spraying and keep a cover over the top of the bucket I am pulling from and very seldom do I get a clog t the tip.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I match the filter to the tip
So really it's what filter to what tip here
Fine. Medium. Course.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I've started to use an intake tube filter (one that fits over the tube, not the one that threads on the bottom, so no need to strain) when I spray exterior flats. Really cuts down the clogs to zero. My titan has three filters already, intake, inline, and gun.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

No pickup filter, no machine filter, no gun filter, no problem


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

I was wondering if crud on the inside of a spray line can break off and clog your tip when you're spraying nice enamel on the doors because that seemed to happen to me until I put a finer mesh the gun


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Mike2coat said:


> I was wondering if crud on the inside of a spray line can break off and clog your tip when you're spraying nice enamel on the doors because that seemed to happen to me until I put a finer mesh the gun


In reality I have the normal filter in the machine, and I pretty much just use the black gun filters. Never had a problem.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> No pickup filter, no machine filter, no gun filter, no problem



Is there any real benefit for running no filters?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

TrueColors said:


> Is there any real benefit for running no filters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only if ya like frequent stop-ups at the gun and/or possible early wear on pump packings. :yes:


----------



## soperfect paint (Aug 25, 2015)

No there is no such type of benefits of filter rather than all you mentioned.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

TrueColors said:


> Is there any real benefit for running no filters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was joking when I wrote that.

I've only seen guess do it on purpose when spraying block filler, or elastomerics.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

TrueColors said:


> Is there any real benefit for running no filters?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes of course! Then ya dont gotta clean em or replace em. If u get a tip clog, get a bigger tip and keep the trigger zip tied.


----------



## RemodelingHonolulu (Dec 18, 2013)

*Graco*



Mike2coat said:


> Am curious as to which Graco gun filters you all use when spraying different coatings- exterior walls, interior trim, exterior steel? I am refurbishing my supply.


Honestly" ide contact Graco by phone" they have a help line live aswell" 

:biggrin:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RemodelingHonolulu said:


> Honestly" ide contact Graco by phone" they have a help line live aswell"
> 
> :biggrin:


Thanks for your half ass advice. 

I'm sure he is aware of that but wanted to ask to someone that actually uses the sprayers.


----------

